# Evil clown laughs



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I have all of my circus music now I need some super evil clown
laughs can you help me?


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I can maybe record some evil laughs but dont know how to record an evil "clown" laugh. if i remember Monday ill try to make some stuff for ya and post.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks. Ya I can make normal laughs but I dont know how to make
clown laughs.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Calloween said:


> Thanks. Ya I can make normal laughs but I dont know how to make
> clown laughs.


PM me your email address, I got J U S T what ya need, mwah-ha-ha-ha
I love the evil clown theme & have a sweet collection i burned to cd's of twisted circus music for background & some evil clown creature laughs that will send chilles up your spine !
DL


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

If you haven't already found what your looking for try the CD by Nox Arcana's Carnival of Lost Souls track 8 Hall of Mirrors. I used it last year with my Dark Carnival Themed rooms. It has various clowns laughing with a little circus music. Track 1 is also great for background music. It's pure creepy circus.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Most of NA's stuff on that album are great !! one of the best for twisted / evil clown / circus theme.
I used "Hall of mirrors" with "freaks" track mixed in the background on another cd player.between those 2.......Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Let me know how this turns out I may want to go this route myself.

-PB


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I will be having a clown room this year as well and was wondering about the background laughs. I have purchased the Nox Arcana's CDs and will go this route.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The saw puppet had a very cool laugh. It was kind of a clown.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Michael Hedstrom's Midnight Circus has a PERFECT track we've used in our clown room for years now.

Spooky Halloween Music, Halloween CD's by Michael Hedstrom-Hedstorm Productions
.


----------

